# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  مريخ 2011

## jamal85

*
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم 
بس الصورة ماواضحة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*2








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

تسلم 
بس الصورة ماواضحة




*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور
...
                        	*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*قولو ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يارائع ... مجهود مقدر ...
بس نسيت أهم زول ...

كورنر :
العجب حبيبي ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*ساكواها ليس مهاجم بل هو لاعب وسط متقدم
...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مشكور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ساكواها ليس مهاجم بل هو لاعب وسط متقدم
...



 تسلم جمال على الابداع
فعلا سكواها متوسط متقدم يجيد التهديف وصناعة اللعب خير بديل للنفطي
*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*بس ما كان اشطبوا السعودي ...ياخ دا مستني كم سنة ... زعلوني و الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله كل خانه فيها اتنين !!
قل هو الله احد
قل اعوذ برب الفلق
قل اعوذ برب الناس 
مشكور jamal85
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حا نلعب بال على اليمين و اللا ال على اليسار
ما شاء الله
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*بسم الله ماشاء الله
الهم احفظهم من عين الحسود
                        	*

----------


## jamal85

*أشكركم على المرور ....
وقولوا ماشاء الله وربنا يحفظهم من شر الحساد
*

----------


## fanan

*هو المريخ لاعب ضد منو
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*مريخ اخر حلاوه








ماشاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اين العجب حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الي الامام يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*خطيييييييييييير ، بس الزومة ده لو بدلو انا بكون مبسووووووووووط للاخر
                        	*

----------

